
The Great Exhibition of 1851 - pepys
http://www.bl.uk/victorian-britain/articles/the-great-exhibition
======
reptation
The Crystal Palace was also where the general public was introduced to the
concept of dinosaurs (Richard Owen had coined the word about a decade before)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Palace_Dinosaurs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Palace_Dinosaurs)

